# cd stuck in cd player



## biggie (May 6, 2004)

has anyone had this happen to them and fixed it themselves?


----------



## Wolfcastle (Feb 11, 2004)

Word!




Actually, no. Dealer if under warranty, audio shop if not.


----------



## nexadan (Apr 30, 2004)

Check the following SIG entitled "In-Dash CD43 Radio -- CD will not eject" to see if it applies to you.

http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/bulletins/651099.pdf

The trim is forcing the opening of the player to be to too tight. I have had CDs only come out partially.... so I sometimes jam my thumb into the opening to make it a tiny bit wider to get the CD out all the way. Sure wish my dealer fixed this before the warranty expired.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

biggie said:


> has anyone had this happen to them and fixed it themselves?


happened to me once. My problem was not mechanical but more like a software problem. It happened because I didn't know there was a CD inside and I tried slide another CD in. This action probably caused the CD player to get confused.

I took the CD out after trial and error for almost an hour. I believed the problem was the CD player thought there was no CD to eject. So I tried to repeat the same action (slide another CD in) many many times to get it confused again. Eventually "confuse+confuse= no confuse". Eject button worked. CD came out.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

yamato said:


> happened to me once. My problem was not mechanical but more like a software problem. It happened because I didn't know there was a CD inside and I tried slide another CD in. This action probably caused the CD player to get confused.
> 
> I took the CD out after trial and error for almost an hour. I believed the problem was the CD player thought there was no CD to eject. So I tried to repeat the same action (slide another CD in) many many times to get it confused again. Eventually "confuse+confuse= no confuse". Eject button worked. CD came out.


 :stupid: Sounds screwy, but the same thing happened to me, CD player had CD inside but didnt know it. Jammed another one in and they both came out.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm, mine will always attempt to eject, even if it's empty (the ejection motor will spin for several seconds). If the eject button doesn't respond, it's probably a bigger glitch than just the player thinking it's empty.

Also, when a CD is loaded, the disc slot locks so you can't put in another CD. Granted, I didn't push very hard when I tried this out, so maybe it's not that strong if others can cram two CDs in?


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Hmm, mine will always attempt to eject, even if it's empty (the ejection motor will spin for several seconds). If the eject button doesn't respond, it's probably a bigger glitch than just the player thinking it's empty.
> 
> Also, when a CD is loaded, the disc slot locks so you can't put in another CD. Granted, I didn't push very hard when I tried this out, so maybe it's not that strong if others can cram two CDs in?


In my case, I don't know where this 'lock' is or if it exists at all. I could still insert 1/4 of a CD into to the CD player without feeling any resistance even when it is already loaded. By the time I felt the resistance, some mechanical movement happened and jammed the CD player.

I am not planning to re-verify the above though. I have already developed a practice to always press eject before inserting a CD.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I've got a slightly different problem--on the changer I bought off ebay one of the trays (empty) is stuck in the laser. There were two trays both empty that were not retracting and I managed after taking the changer apart to get one out I see the other is where a cd that is playing should be. I read somewhere else that you can turn the motor by hand that retracts the tray. Anyone do this? 

My next move is to take the changer apart (again) and remove the laser per the instructions on bmwtips.com but if anyone here has any thoughts they would be greatly appreciated.


----------

